# Johnny Bucket



## jimk75 (Jun 17, 2011)

Well I got my Johnny Bucket Sr. It goes on real easy. It is great quality.


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

Well It sure does look nice on your 318 Just wait till those Kids Grow Up You Might be fighting with them over use of the 318 and The JB:thumbsup:


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Very Nice Jimk75, the kids sure seem to enjoy it.
you know you might have to use reverse psychology to get the work done now?
Cheers
:aussie:


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Practice before the snow flakes start piling


----------

